# Dentists in France.



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A chunk of one of the wifes fillings fell out yesterday, she rang her dentist and no NHS appointments available until May :evil: 
Quite happy to see her on Monday though as a private patient but it'll be £46 for the inspection and £198 for a standard filling 8O 
Would we like to make a booking? - would we eckerslike and she is going to wait until May.

Anyway, in the meantime, we're off to France on Thursday, she's in no pain but is worried what to do if 'worse case scenario' the rest of it comes out while we're away in France, I've read Don's handy EHIC post but theres no substitute for first hand knowledge, so to put her mind at rest or not as the case may be......

Has anyone ever had a filling done while in France before?

Any problems claiming it back via EHIC card?

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes Pete.

I broke a tooth and needed an emergency appointment.

The dentist apologised because he couldn't see me until after lunchtime!!!

I didn't get all the cash back, but most of it, and he was quite a lot cheaper than it would have been here. Certainly not much more than you pay these days for NHS treatment.

I'd be inclined to see if you can get treatment for her anyway while in France, but do get a written copy of the bill with details of the treatment given - and if she needs two visits ask the dentist to itemise it as only one single treatment. I had to pay the excess to my insurance company twice because I went back the following day for completion of the treatment. They insisted that it was two treatments because there were two dates on the bill - even though they were two consecutive days . . . therefore two excesses.

Any excuse not to pay up!! :evil: :evil: 

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Yes - but on Denplan.

Gail chipped tooth, Denplan gave name of two local dentists but left it up to us to sort out a 'temporary' fix. I spotted one of the dentists returning to his office after lunch - he saw her immediately - we agreed a price and the treatment was given and he did a fine job.

Full refund from Denplan as I recall.

Also found we had a mutual interest in Jaguar XK120 & XK140s:

Cartoon from my book (apologies):










Keith


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

If you can't be seen by your own dentist in a reasonable time, try phoning NHS Direct (0845 4647) and they can put you in touch with a dentist who will provide emergency dentistry. There is a big issue with dentists in the Bradford area, but most other places in the country provide a service within just a few hoours, a couple of days at most.

Never sought dentist treatment in France, sorry, can't help you there. I'm very lucky, my dentist keeps an emergency slot in case of need and I have never had to wait more than a few hours.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks gents, that should put her mind at rest. Looks like the service is far superior than this country anyway.

Mrs W, its not really emergency treatment but we'll bear your info in mind, thanks.

Pete


----------



## 108005 (Oct 31, 2007)

I am a retired NHS dentist. Over many years in general practice I saw several ptients, including some of my own ,that had been treated in France. All the treatment I. saw had been done to a good standard.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

peejay said:


> Mrs W, its not really emergency treatment but we'll bear your info in mind, thanks.
> 
> Pete


They have what are called "urgent access" slots - worth a try if things do get bad rather than delaying, and it's at least subsidised by the NHS.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I had two visits last year. The first for a temp filling and I was seen within two hours cost 20Euros. But the temp filling did not last unitl I got back so I had it extracted. 30 Euros. Best dental experience I have had in my life and I am going to try and have toothache more often on holiday.

She even suggested we went out to dinner which has never happened to me in UK, albeit I have only had male dentists. But even so, it is the thought that counts. 8O 

I am not sure whether I swept her off her feet, or she was overwhelmed by the 10Euro tip both visits or she wanted to see her handy work in action over a table. 
p.s. A curious feature is that others waiting for their turn actually just walk in to find out how you are getting on. I found this a bit off putting. I also found myself deciding to suppress screams of agony as I felt it was a British thing to do but I never got any pain even though my roots took an hour an half to get out. No surpise as I have had same in UK. I am sure my roots are attached to my testicles.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I had excellent emergency treatment from a French dentist for a broken tooth I had sustained while eating a bread roll on a cross channel ferry. The fee was so reasonable that it wasn't worth all the bother of claiming back on the insurance cover I had at the time!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Pusser said:


> No surpise as I have had same in UK. I am sure my roots are *attached to my testicles*.


Hi Puss

You'll know when you have the last tooth extracted from your lower jaw!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > No surpise as I have had same in UK. I am sure my roots are *attached to my testicles*.
> ...


I'm hoping I don't need them by the time that happens. Probably means I can wear from a selection of bikini bottoms instead of boring old Y fronts. 8)


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Peejay,

Our French Dentist is very nice a very competent and the charges have been 42€ for a white filling and the same for a scrape and polish.

If you are near a Boots the Chemist, I believe that they do a "temporary filling kit". So you could take one with you, just in case.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*dentists in France*

We live in France, and would far rather see a French dentist than a UK one - no doubt there are good dentists in the UK too . . .don't get me wrong!

Have had crowns done here too, all good work.

We also find that even temporary fillings last for ever, and have never had the experience someone relates above, of patients wandering in and out - sounds very odd!

I am sure a filling would be counted as emergency work, why ever not? Keep all the bills and the form that comes with them, and claim it back later. It may not be much though, just for a filling.

Ditto doctors and hospitals, David has had a hip op. here, 17 years ago now; the French Health service is currently being wound down a peg or two, but not so long ago the W.H.O. voted it the best in the world.

Helen


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No problem peejay,
Cost and service second to none. I am always amazed at how cheap dental work is in France.

Given the choice I would always prefer both medical and dental treatment in France.

Ray.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Dentist*

I have just paid £16.50 for routine NHS examination took 6 minutes so 42 eu sounds pretty good to me.

I spent one week in a French Hospital and had an operation. Treatment was absolutely first class. As we live near Stafford, could have been a close call :-(

Steve


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

I had a clean of my teeth and also a bridge re-glued here in france, cost 48 euros, very good treatment. Bambi 2


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Forcep said:


> . . I am a retired NHS dentist. . . .


Bring your kit to some of our rallies & meets . . . :wink:


----------

